# Transporting long distance?



## crazyland (Jan 16, 2011)

I read where some of you get your goats from a pretty far distance from where you live, some times several states away.

How do you transport the goats?

In the future I would like better goats than what is around here.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2011)

Air freight, shows, goat trains...or just get in your car and make a vacation out of it.


----------



## julieq (Jan 16, 2011)

Although we did ship one adult ND buck by air from the east coast, mostly we have just purchased kids out of the exact bloodlines we've wanted and had them air shipped here.  Never any problems with it.  It is pricey though.  But worth it in our minds as we couldn't find bloodlines we wanted in local states, nor clean disease free herds.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 17, 2011)

We usually just make road trips to pick up new animals.  The last road trip in 2010 was a 16 hour round trip.  Only vacation we get since we started the farm.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2011)

My hubby hates road trips, so....when I find a goat from 'away' that I want, I call up my best bud and see when she's free, and we try and make a day (or two) of it.

We've been to IL, OH, and KY for goats, and had fun every trip.


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 17, 2011)

Thankfully the furthest I've had to go is 4.5 hours each way.  But my search radius is a bit further.  I just tarp the back of my minivan and use 2 baby gates strapped to the back of the front seats to keep from having assistance while driving.


----------



## Ariel72 (Jan 17, 2011)

My mini van is going to have to be a goat transport ,too.  I'm not sure how to get that one past my long suffering city boy husband .


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 17, 2011)

Did y'all know that depends will fit an adult goat (providing she doesn't have a huge udder).

Mmm hmm...

And the 'elastic gathers for comfort' look suspiciously like ruffles.

Me get funny looks going down the road in a jeep w/ a full-sized goat in a diaper in the back? 
Of course!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## StudMuffinNigis (Jan 17, 2011)

Some of you on this thread has shipped air freight before, any ideas on shipping price? Which airlines? Vet papers needed? Where do you pick up and how long? And is shipping weaned kids to young or do they need to be adults to ship? Thanks a lot.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

Easier to ship kids.  Freight runs around $250.00, plus crate, plus health certificate.  Often breeders also charge to deliver the animals to the airport.  Pretty costly, but you want what you want, and it's one way to GET it!

You pick them up in the cargo drop at the airport, just like a dog


----------



## crazyland (Jan 17, 2011)

I would rather drive. lol 
But really wanted to see if there were other options.
I don't want to pay as much for shipping as I do for a new goat.


----------



## Mo's palominos (Jan 17, 2011)

I had some sheep transported from Colorado to Illinois via a transport service courtesy of Ron Keener. He goes coast to coast. If you would like his info You should be able google it or I could try to find it for you. I was extremely happy with his services and would recommend him to anyone !!


----------



## msjuris (Jan 17, 2011)

I have actually been looking into this myself.  Delta Airlines runs between $250-$400 depending on weight.  Plus shipping crate, which has to meet specs and costs of required health certs. Plus additional fees to get the goat to the airport.

Having recently driven from Pa to Ft. Benning, GA, I've learned that driving is not that cheap.  Filled the tank 4 times down, once while there and again 4 times on the way back at $55 each time.  Tack on hotel and food costs and you are conservatively hitting $600 easy, just to bring the goat home.  You still have to pay for the goat.  

I like the idea of turning it into a vacation.  Now how do I get my husband to agree to drive to Indiana for vacation and just happen to find a nigerian dwarf goat breeder nearby with the most adorable buckling for sale?


----------



## themrslove (Jan 18, 2011)

I use uship.com when there is a goat that I want that is more than about 3 hours away.  
They are great!  You post what you need and people bid on the shipment!  I was going to get my baby (60+ lb baby...) flown over to me at a cost of over $300 but worked out a price with a animal shipper who was already coming my way for less than HALF the cost!  You can get some awesome deals and can even check references on the people that bid.
Otherwise, when I go pick up babies myself, DH and I take our suburban and let them roam free in the back!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 18, 2011)

msjuris said:
			
		

> I like the idea of turning it into a vacation.  Now how do I get my husband to agree to drive to Indiana for vacation and just happen to find a nigerian dwarf goat breeder nearby with the most adorable buckling for sale?


  Well, c'mon over!  French Lick is only 40 minutes away!  Casino, indoor water park, spa...that says vacation ALL OVER IT.


----------



## msjuris (Jan 18, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> msjuris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well forget camping along the Blue Ridge Parkway.  French Lick looks amazing.  The kids were easy to convince. Now all I need is for them to help me get Daddy on board with the idea.  I better not mention goats until we're there and he is nice and relaxed.


----------

